
Show HN: Aim and Shoot – A game where your opponents are neural networks - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/aimAndShoot
======
bananatron
Very cool! It would feel more fair if my health reset with each wave so that
I'm on an equal footing with the new agents.

~~~
atum47
maybe not reset, but give you a portion of your health back. open a issue if
you can, if more people agree I'll do it

~~~
atum47
It's done. After each round the player gets 15% of their health back.

